# Safari ne s'ouvre pas à l'ouverture



## jpultra (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai mis Safari à *ouverture automatique à l'ouverture de la session*, dans mes Préférences Système &#8658; Utilisateurs et groupes.
La petite lumière bleue de l'alias du Dock s'allume bien, mais la fenêtre ne s'ouvre pas, je dois nécessairement cliquer sur l'icône pour ouvrir la fenêtre de Safari.
Je me demandais quel pouvait être le fichier plist (Bibliothèque &#8658; dossier administrateur &#8658; Préférences que je devrais jeter à la corbeille&#8201;?
À moins que la solution soit autre chose&#8201;?

Merci


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Safari, navigateur internet, et de son fonctionnement. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2011)

Salut,

Essaye cela : un clic droit sur Safari > Options > cocher *Ouvrir avec la session*


----------



## jpultra (15 Décembre 2011)

merci xondousan,
J'ai vérifié et *ouvrir avec la session* est déjà cochée, cela s'est fait automatiquement lors de ma configuration dans les Préférences Systèmes &#8658; Utilisateurs et groupes &#8658; Ouverture de comptes.
J'ai aussi refait la configuration dans l'ouverture de comptes, mais rien ne change...


----------



## jpultra (22 Décembre 2011)

Bon, j'ai téléphoné à Apple Care pour cette problématique et après avoir fait maintes manipulations*:
Vider les caches, vider le dossier Caches dans la bibliothèque, réinitialiser Safari, éteindre et redémarrer, rien n'y fait, je dois réinstaller le fauve pour espérer régler ce problème.

Aujourd'hui, ce qui est bizarre, c'est que pour réinstaller Safari, on doit exécuter la procédure de la Récupération Lion, la totale quoi !

Ah le progrès !!
JOYEUX NOËL !


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2011)

Peut-être avais-tu coché la case "Masquer" à côté de Safari dans les applications à lancer à l'ouverture de session...


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Décembre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Bon, j'ai téléphoné à Apple Care pour cette problématique et après avoir fait maintes manipulations*:
> Vider les caches, vider le dossier Caches dans la bibliothèque, réinitialiser Safari, éteindre et redémarrer, rien n'y fait, je dois réinstaller le fauve pour espérer régler ce problème.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, ce qui est bizarre, c'est que pour réinstaller Safari, on doit exécuter la procédure de la Récupération Lion, la totale quoi !
> ...



Bonjour,
Perso, avant de me lancer dans les grandes manoeuvres, je mettrais le fichier com.apple.Safari.plist (sous Library/preferences) à la poubelle.
Si c'est comme sous Snow Léo...
Il devrait se recréer au re-lancement de Safari.
Après, peut-être un miracle...


----------



## jpultra (23 Décembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Peut-être avais-tu coché la case "Masquer" à côté de Safari dans les applications à lancer à l'ouverture de session...





Polo35230 a dit:


> je mettrais le fichier com.apple.Safari.plist (sous Library/preferences) à la poubelle.



La case Masquer dans les Préférences Systèmes/Utilisateurs et groupes/Ouverture de compte nest évidemment pas cochée&#8201;!

Et dans ma bibliothèque, j'ai vidé la totalité du contenu Caches, ce qui m'a obligé à reconfigurer mes mots de passe et les ouvertures des applications provenant du Web !!
Réinstaller Lion n'est pas compliqué avec Cm + R, Apple s'occupe de tout&#8201;!
Le truc est que la situation est inchangée, je viens de téléphoner à Apple Care et cela pourrait éventuellement être un bug avec Safari et des mises à jour ultérieures pourraient résoudre la petite problématique&#8201;!
Je verrai donc en janvier si l'ouverture automatique de Safari à l'ouverture de session reste toujours défaillante...


----------



## kinon2 (15 Août 2012)

J'ai même problème de Safari avec Mountain Lion alors que je ne l'avais pas avec lion.


----------

